# Duck Thang motion decoy system!



## Hunter22 (Feb 3, 2011)

I was just browsing the internet and stumbled across the Duck Thang. I cant find where to buy it or how much it is but it seems pretty cool. I watched videos on youtube of it and it makes your deeks look like real ducks. Has anyone seen one for sale or have one? Here is the website for it: http://www.duckthang.com/contact.html


----------



## Core Lokt (Feb 4, 2011)

Pretty neat but looks like a lot of work to set up.


----------



## Shakey Head (Feb 4, 2011)

My buddy up in Arkansas used one on a green timber hunt, I hunted with him this year.  It is alot of work to set up ( we had to set it up the afternoon before) but it is pretty cool.  You need someone working the controls too and a place to set the battery (this can be challenging to find a dry spot/crook in a tree in a swamp).

IMO- Jerk strings work just as good and take only a fraction of the time to setup.


----------



## Buckhustler (Feb 4, 2011)

All this is is a complicated copied version of the wakemaker. I work for wakemaker and have put them together more times than I can count. Im not just saying this because I work for them but it really does pull in ducks. Once you learn how to set it up once it is very simple. This contraption here is very complicated and is not worth the effort. Buy a wakemaker. Trust me. Hunted with them out in Arkansas many times and it definately works.


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Feb 4, 2011)

Buckhustler said:


> All this is is a complicated copied version of the wakemaker. I work for wakemaker and have put them together more times than I can count. Im not just saying this because I work for them but it really does pull in ducks. Once you learn how to set it up once it is very simple. This contraption here is very complicated and is not worth the effort. Buy a wakemaker. Trust me. Hunted with them out in Arkansas many times and it definately works.


 
That's what I was thinking. A wakemaker seems much more practical. You could put it out and take it up and move it in a pretty timely manner. I believe if I had a duck thang it would be put up one time before the opener and not touched until the season was closed. But that's just me.


----------



## meckardt (Feb 4, 2011)

The duck thing is about 1500 bucks, I believe (buddy looked into it). You cannot go see it before you buy it. They do not want anyone to see how they have done it. As fot the batteries etc... put them on a dog stand and your worries are over.


----------



## Hunter22 (Feb 4, 2011)

meckardt said:


> The duck thing is about 1500 bucks, I believe (buddy looked into it). You cannot go see it before you buy it. They do not want anyone to see how they have done it. As fot the batteries etc... put them on a dog stand and your worries are over.



WOW. Ya il save $1200 and go buy some BFG KM2's for my truck and get the wake maker system haha. Thats way too steep. I dont see why people would pay even half that much for one when the wake maker is $300. Makes no sense to me. I just ordered the rig em right jerk rig from gander a couple days ago, its on sale right now with a few other things.


----------



## jerry russell (Feb 4, 2011)

That is a freakin duck hunting origami contraption. I would be afraid that thing would snag me and drag me to a watery death.

Two hunts, max and it would be in the corner of the garage with the Nordic Track and the thigh master...


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Feb 4, 2011)

jerry russell said:


> That is a freakin duck hunting origami contraption. I would be afraid that thing would snag me and drag me to a watery death.
> 
> Two hunts, max and it would be in the corner of the garage with the Nordic Track and the thigh master...


----------

